# Crosspost: please sign petition



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

This is crosspost from another forum, please take a minute to sign it, you don't have to register or anything, just follow the link and sign it.

"My club is going to present the petition to the attorney on Monday so we need the signtures on by Sunday and the more signatures, the better. The link is below. Just a recap - Bernard Lear, took the dog belonging to his sister out to the woods and shot him in the face then tried to drown him (this last was news to me, hadn't heard that before so don't know if that is true but comes from a good source). And walked away. Some hikers found the dog, still alive, and took him to the Animal Rescue League. His injuries were so severe (most of lower jaw shot off) he had to be euthanized. It appeared from the picture I saw that he was fairly young. From all I've learned, he just didn't like the dog. If you could do this, I would appreciate it! Thanks! "

English Bulldog Torture - Hold Bernard Lear Responsible


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just signed it. Thats so sad and sick. WTF is wrong with people. Poor little pup.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That is disgusting! I definitely signed it!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow that is sick, i can't sign from my work comp but will asap!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I couldn't believe reading that, that anyone would leave a dog with half a face out in the woods to die! What the heck is wrong with people? Thank you to anyone who signs, I hate when people put up petitions, and I have to register and stuff, I get dragged away from the petition to fill out info etc, this one was so easy.

Here's the news article:

http://www.radioiowa.com/2010/06/24/altoona-man-arrested-in-shooting-of-bulldog/


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Tried to sign but it wanted a donation.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

coppermare said:


> Tried to sign but it wanted a donation.


The donation comes after, it's optional, so if you got to that part you already signed and can close the window. Thank you for signing.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

That's cruel. I signed it. I hope he gets what he deserves.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Signed. Doing that to a dog is one step away, in my opinion, from killing a baby. It takes a pretty sick in the head hateful person to do that.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I signed as well. That's just sickening.


----------

